# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  حائط صد  : محمود الدرديري اوسونو : قضية الوك..وعمومية المريخ

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حائط صد 
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
قضية الوك..وعمومية المريخ

 *لا يزال قادة الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم يتعاملون بطريقة غريبه مع نادى المريخ من خلال إصرارهم على تطبيق القانون (باثر رجعى) عبر قضية اللاعب الوك اكيج والتى اصبحت مثل الافلام الهنديه والمكسيكيه

*تابعنا خلال الاعوام الماضية الكثير من قضايا التلاعب التى حدثت من جانب النادى المدلل برعاية (هلالاب الإتحاد) فى التسجيلات وكان اخرها (كبرى جينارو) الذى تم برعاية نادى كوبر البحراوى

*وقبلها كان هنالك العديد من (قضايا السمكرة) التى ابدع من خلالها نادى الهلال بمعاونة هلالاب الإتحاد

*الان سادتى يعتمد المريخ فى قضية الوك على سند قانونى واضح يسمح بمشاركة لاعبى ابيى بشهادة المواطنه.بالإضافة لرد الفيفا الخاص بصحة إجراءات تسجيل اللاعب

*ولا يوجد اى سبب منطقى يستند عليه الإتحاد ليُواصل فى حرمان المريخ من مجهودات لاعب إرتدى اشرف الالوان بموجب القانون الرياضى وبمباركة اكبر مؤسسه رياضية فى العالم

*لا اريد ان الوم لجنة التسيير الحمراء فيما يحدث من تماطل فى هذا الملف الحساس.ولكن التعامل مع قادة الإتحاد العام يجب ان ياخذ طابع الحزم والصرامة حتى ننتصر فى كل القضايا التى تخص الكيان

*يجب ان يكون الرفض حاضراً عند ظهور اى نوع من انواع (المساومه) فى هذه القضية.فالمريخ حتى الان هو الطرف الاقوى وصاحب الدفوعات المنطقية

*والقرار المرتقب من رئاسة الجمهورية بالسماح لكل لاعبى ابيى بالمشاركة كلاعبين وطنيين عبر شهادة المواطنة.سيكون اكبر دافع للاحمر من اجل الإنتصار فى قضيته دون اى خسائر وبعيداً عن اى مساومات او حلول وسطيه

جمعية المريخ العمومية

*حملت صحف الامس اخبار تتحدث عن تقدم (10مرشحين) للصفوف خلال الإنتخابات القادمه من اجل قيادة مجلس المريخ الجديد.وحسب ماجاء فى الخبر فإن هذه الشخصيات صاحبة (مال ونفوذ)

*اولاً يجب ان نقتنع جميعاً بان ما يُهمنا هو (كيف يُدار المريخ) وليس (من يُدير المريخ) لان إرتباط اى كيان بشخصيات معينه سيقذف به نحو الهلاك مهما طال الزمن

*المريخ إسم كبير وجاذب لكل شخص.ومهما قدم الافراد لهذا الكيان فإن ماوجدوه من هذا الكيان.لايقل عن ماقدموه بكل تاكيد إن لم يكن اكثر بكثير

*لذلك اتمنى من كل قلبى ان نتعامل مع ترشيحات المجلس القادمه بشئ من العقلانيه

*وتصوير اى شخص يُريد خدمة الكيان الاحمر بانه (المهدى المنتظر) وملاك الرحمه لامة المريخ.سيجعل منه شخصيه ديكتاتوريه يعتقد أن إبتعاده عن الكيان يعنى دماره وإغلاق ابوابه

*يجب ان نتعامل مع من يتقدم الصفوف بانه شخص عادى يُريد ان يستفيد من إسم المريخ الكبير قبل ان يُقدم له.

*ومن يُريد ان يتقدم الصفوف يجب ان يكون على قدر المسئولية التى سيجدها امامه.فالمريخ كيان جامع لايُمكن لكل من هب ودب ان يُمنح شرف التواجد فى مجلس إدارته

*ختاماً يجب ان تكون الجمعية العمومية القادمة للاحمر مختلفه فى كل شئ.وهذا الامر لن يحدث مالم يحرص الجميع على إنجاحها من خلال المشاركة الفاعله وإختيار القوى الامين بعيداً عن اى مجاملات او حسابات اخرى

فى السنتر

*حقق المريخ المطلوب وإقتنص نقاط مباراته امام (الهلال العطبراوى) كامله غير منقوصه بعد مباراة تارجح المستوى فيها مابين الإجاده والإخفاق من جانب الاحمر

*ورغم الغيابات الكثيره التى ضربت صفوف الفريق إلا ان الزعيم إستطاع ان يضرب (هلال عطبرة) بثنائية المالى مامادو تراورى ويواصل مشوار حصد النقاط فى بطولة هذا العام

*لم اشكك مطلقاً فى إمكانية تحقيق الزعيم للفوز فى هذه المباراة.لان الندية معدومه تماماً بين المريخ وبقية الاندية الاخرى ناهيك عن (الهلال الصغير)

*ولو كان المسئولين عن الفريق العطبراوى إعتقدوا للحظه انهم اصبحوا (نداً)للمريخ.فإنهم وقتها يكونوا قد ظلموا انفسهم ووضعوا فريقهم فى مقارنه غير عادلة

*إقتناص (نقاط متفرقه) وسط ظروف سيئة وجمهور متفلت داخل ملعب عطبرة لايمنح هلال عطبرة الحق فى إعتبار نفسه ند ومنافس للزعيم

*ولو توفرت ظروف طبيعية للاحمر فى ملعب عطبرة بعيداً عن تفلتات الجماهير وخروجها المتكرر عن النص.لما خرج الفريق العطبراوى بنقطة واحده امام المريخ طيلة تواجده فى الدورى الممتاز

*على المسئولين عن هذا الفريق ان يتركوا الاحلام ويلتفتوا لحال ناديهم.فالمريخ لايُمكن مقارنته باى نادى اخر.ناهيك عن فريق يعتمد على سلوك جماهيره العدوانى فى تحقيق الإنتصارات

اخر الكلام

اطرد الاحلام ياجميل واصحى

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اسم هلال عطبره على الامل مناسب شديد لانهم لا يملكون قرارهم واظن ان قروش الشكوى دافعنها الصفراب
                        	*

----------

